# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Vallja

## deti_bajri

*VALLJA E HAMEJVE*

E shihni si po erret faqja e rrenuar
Dhe ballit rend nje vije e zjarrte si nje rrufe?
Mos qeshni ju hamej; kjo dite nuk eshte mejhane
Ku hahen trendafila ne vazot plot me dhe!

E dini se kjo bebe ka lindur nga ky lis,
Qe ju i hani frutin neteve te kerrusur?
Ne gjunje ju bredharak! Nuk behet toka pis
Kjo bebe duhet rritur, kjo bebe duhet rritur!

Pale! Po hidhni valle me gjethe trendafili
Me mjekrat gjer ne bark lengoni te harbuar,
Ne gjoksin e femijes shtypni xixellonja
E hidhni flake syzeza  kraheroreve  zbuluar.

Po lisi eshte i thelle, rrenjet i ka gure
E bebet nuk keputen si mollet ne shtator,
Ne faqen e rrenuar kjo pike e vogel loti
Eshte fare e mire; e rritet e perkore

_Nate, e premte, 17/05/2002_

----------


## macia_blu

Kjo  poezi nuk eshte poezi...eshte metafore  e tera. 
NJe metafore e vetme  ka  mundesine te mbaj  gjithe nje poezi
kurse ti  ke me shume se dy, tri,  e disa....
kjo nate qofte bekuar , qe ta dha vallen , e  figurave...me imazhe.
kjo poezi  te meson ndjenjen  dhe prejardhjen e saj....
urime!

----------


## dikeafajtore

Vallja...

Nje nderthurje e rralle e tradites me modernen. Nga me te bukurat qe kam lexuar prej poezise tende....

Po shkepus ca vargje qe  me ngelen ne tru:

Ne gjunje ju bredharak! Nuk behet toka pis 
Kjo bebe duhet rritur, kjo bebe duhet rritur! 

Po lisi eshte i thelle, rrenjet i ka gure 
E bebet nuk keputen si mollet ne shtator

Te mrekullueshme, te paharrueshme...Nuk gjej dot saktesisht fjalet qe duhen per te shprehur ate qe ndjej. 
Fjalet nganjehre jane shume te varfra, nuk shprehin pikerisht thelbin e mendimit,te asaj qe ndjehet dhe perjetohet, saqe nje teori thote se pamundesia per t'u shprehur sakte ka shkaktuar luftrat boterore....Vazhdo keshtu, urime , Dikea

----------


## deti_bajri

*REQUIEM PER UJIN E DISTILUAR* 


POEME


*NATA*



Sa larg kam mbetur në varreza,
Degëz e tharë nga era,
Të ftohtët më cingrisi veshët
Të vdekurit më shohin si vreri.

..

Ka, po çka në varresa,
Degëz e tharë nga era,
Të ftohtët më cingrisi veshët
Të vdekurit më qeshin si vreri!


Duke ndjekur me vëmëndje të madhe fjollën e tymit të kaltër, rrufis kafenë e zezë dhe numëroj pa vetëdije ca katrorë të çrregullt në faqen e bardhë të murit. Më duhet të lë fjollat e tymit dhe të nxjerrë numrin e saktë të katrorëve. Padyshim që duhet të lyhet ky mur. Ose të vishet me letër. Lodhem duke numëruar katrorët. Më mirë të iki se më mbyti dhe tymi i kaltër. Papritur një fletore e zhubravitur fëshfërit te këmbët e mia. E marr me përtesë dhe lexoj UJI I DISTILUAR. Unë jam UJI I DISTILUAR dhe jam shumë i pastër. Aq i pastër, sa kur më pranuan në shoqatë më lanë nga fundi, dhe në sajë të pastërtisë sime tani jam nga fillimi i listës. Unë dua vetëm  sheqer, se vuaj nga diabeti. Kam fituar një million dollar nga UNESKO, se e kam llogaritur rrënjën katrore të çdo numri.
.

Sot pagova Tatim Qarkullimin për sheqerin që e pi me ujë, se ju thashë që vuaj nga diabeti. Nënpunësi për Tatim Qarkullimin me një stilolaps me katrore llogariti se unë duhet të paguaj 3.99 USD në ditë tatim qarkullimi për sheqerin tim. Ai e kishte gabim se llogaria ime me rrënjë katrore dilte 3,66 USD. Ai më tha se unë nëntën e kisha kthyer kokëposhtë prandaj duket ashtu si gjashtë. Nejse, unë tatimin e pagova se përndryshe do të paguaja Tatim Vonesën dhe pas Tatim Vonesës do paguaja Tatim Kthesën dhe Tatim Kujtesën. Nuk e zgjata me nënpunësin e Tatim Qarkullimit, po vendosa të shkoj në takimin që organizonte Shoqata për Mbrojtjen e Maceve dhe Majmunëve.
.

Më kujtohet takimi që lashë me studenten për mjekësi, Ejona. Mendova se është më interesante të flisnim për erotik me Ejonën se sa të lexoja ditarin e Ujit të Distiluar. Ejona mendon se duhet të dashuroj sa më shumë,  se vetëm kështu unë harroj andarallat e kësaj bote. Ose të drogohem, por unë, meqë nuk kam para dhe organizëm të fortë që të përballoj drogën më mirë të dashuroj. Dhe Ejona thotë se duhet të dashuroj pikërisht atë, se ajo është bjonde klasike, studente e mirë, e veçantë në dashuri dhe mua më do shumë.
Më thotë se e ka ëndër një shtëpi me verandë dhe kopësht përpara, me një pishinë të bukur me palma, ku do të gugatnin gjithë ditën fëmijët tanë, një djalë dhe një vajzë. Vazja do quhet Melani dhe djali Hermes. Sa bukur do të jetë Ejona, i them unë dhe i jap në të puthur së bashku me një çokollatë Kiss.
Ajo qesh e lumtur dhe përplas duart topolake duke ju dridhur gjoksi i bëshëm si Sofia Lorenit. 
Mua më pëlqen ta thërras Sofia, dhe mendoj se ia kalon si seks edhe asaj. Kot më pëlqen ta dëgjoj kur ëndërron parajsa të tilla se ato janë të huaja për planetin tonë të rizbuluar para disa vitesh. Pastaj ne na pëlqen të pijmë Campari me akull se ajo na trullos shpejt të dyve dhe bëhemi të dy më melankolikë dhe qyllemi më mirë në lotët e epshin e njëri-tjetrit. Unë i them se do të bëhem i famshëm si Gabriel Garsia Markez. Do të shkruaj romane, poezi, poema, novela, tregime, drama, komedi dhe tragjedi. Do të shkruaj shumë për dashurinë tonë dhe do të lundrojmë në dete fame dhe parash. Bota do të nderojë kujtimin tonë dhe do të ngrejë bustin tim në sheshin më të dukshëm të qytetit. Ejona ka frikë se kjo do të ndodhë pas vdekjes.
Nejse, nuk e di a ka të drejtë, por unë i them se jam shumë i lodhur, prandaj më mirë të çlirojmë mendjet nga mendime të tilla dhe të dëgjojmë pak muzikë nga ajo më modernja, muzikë metal me vampira. 
Ejona mendon se ne duhet ta rregullojmë sa më parë krevatin tonë martesor, se divani ku ne bëjmë dashuri është shumë i ngushtë. Pa le pastaj ai për dreq kërcet shumë dhe gjithmonë ajo mendon se na përgjon Qazimi, ai burgaxhiu që sot punon në Tatim Qarkullim. Ai është 55 vjeç dhe kur flet i kërcet nofulla e poshtme. Ka shumë miq, dhe ka një mercedes blu, prodhim i fundit. Kur përplasemi në shkallë na buzëqesh plotë ëmbëlsi dhe thotë Edhe Hygoi nuk do dinte më mirë të dashuronte sa dashuroheni ju. Ju kam zili! Dhe sytë i bëjnë dritë dhe goja i lëngëzohet. Ejona thotë se i duket sikur ai e ngesh kokën pas murit duke dëgjuar ofshamat tona dhe sigurisht masturbon në tavllën e cigareve. 
Mua  më kujtohen cigaret dhe ndez një ciager Davidoff. Mendoj të shkruaj një poezi për dashurinë. Poezinë do ta titulloj, 


Martesa

Jemi mbledhur në trotuar
Që të zëmë peshq me dorë
Mbushim xhepat çokollata
Dhe udhëtojmë me vapor.

Unë do të të dua deri në vdekje thotë Ejona, vetëm të lutem më bli ato xhinset e grisura dhe makinën. Qejf kisha për kabriolet, po edhe TOYOTA bën. Hë shpirt blije të lutem. Nuk të pëlqen PEUGEOT i them unë. Jo, jo TOYOTA.
Unë buzëqesh i lumtur. Më duhet të marr pjesë në ankandin qe e organizon Aqifi.  I kam dhënë fjalën se unë do ta ngre ankandin pas çdo oferte. Aqifi mendon të fitojë mijëra dollarë me gërshërët. Ato janë prej çeliku dhe mjaft të forta. Aqifi thotë e me ato gërshërë është qethur Skëndërbeu, dhe këtë e mbështet në faktin se një kandidat shkencash, arkeolog, i ka gjetur në Vëndvarrin e Tij.

Nisem. Ejona vjen pas meje. Rrugës fillon një shi i përhimtë. Makina gjithëfarësoj rrëshqasin asfaltit. Trotuaret plot me njerëz dhe drita. Reklamat fiken dhe ndizen. Ne pudhemi me Ejonën. Kështu është moda.

Shkallët pa drita të shtëpisë së Aqifit. Ka shumë njerëz. Ne rrinim në fund. Drejtuesi i ankandit e fillon ankandin.

Të nderuar xhentëllmenë!
Paraqet ankandin Uji i Distiluar! Arsimi i lartë, matematikan. Origjina shoqërore, fisnik. Gjithashtu merrem me arkeologji, muzikë, letërsi, financë, biznes, filma dhe qymyr. Kam kategorinë më të lartë si mjek psikiatër.
Jam Hero i Heshtur.
Tani fillojmë:
Objekti i ankandit janë gërshërët e Skëndërbeut. Kush jep 500 USD? Jap unë! Thotë një zë që mua më duket si zëri i Qazimit.
Nënpunësi i Tatim Qarkullimit ishte aty.
Kush jep 760 USD?
Unë, thotë Ejona, duke ngritur dorën. Qazimi shikon me një buzëqeshje plot jarg gjoksin e kërcyer të Ejonës. Unë ngjeshem tek gjoksi i saj. Është moda. Uji i Distiluar e rrit çmimin e gërshërëve, Aqifi gëzohet, Qazimi e rrit ofertën, ne rrisim ofertën, të tjerët marrin vesh, presin. Ankandi vazhdon.
Ankandi zgjati dy orë.
Qazimi fitoi ankandin.
Uji i Distiluar deklaron:

Jam 30 vjeç! Jam vetëm një ingranazh. Boshti nuk është këtu. Bosht nuk ka. Ka vetëm kompjuter, sheqer, kripë dhe helm. Ju lutem dëgjoni! Ministri për Ekologjinë ka prerë pyjet në Pukë, dhe ka shitur të gjitha dërrasat. Ministri për Mjekësi ka ngrënë një valixhe me suposte. Ministri për Punë ka pesë vila në Plazhin e Bunës.
Bosi i Jeep-it ka arritur prodhimin. Stop. Harrova. Ankandi mbaroi.
Nënpunës Qazimi, për Tatim Qarkullimin, fitoi gërshërët e Skëndërbeut.
Faleminderit për pjesmarrjen. Ngushëlloi sinqerisht zonjushën Ejona. Mirupafshim, nga Uji i Distiluar!
Unë dhe Ejona dalim. Tani duhet të flemë.

vijon

----------


## dikeafajtore

Po pastaj?  Si vazhdon?...

----------


## deti_bajri

* * *


Prapë rrufis kafe të zezë dhe pi Davidoff. Më kujtohet Uji i Distiluar. Hej dreq! Çfarë elokuence. Marr Ditarin e tij dhe lexoj.
Me urdhërin e Kryetarit të Dhomës së Lartë dhe me propozim të Kryetarit të Dhomës së Ulët, me idenë e Organizatës për Çlirimin e Pakistanit, Kryetari i Kryesive të Komiteteve Përbërës,
Dekoron:
Zotin Dambush Dema, me motivacionin:
Ka dhënë Kontributin e Tij në uljen e çmimit të vajgurit në Pejë, Kaçanik, Gjakovë dhe Vuçitern. Hapjen e shkollave shqipe në Stamboll dhe në shtetin fqinjë të Xhibutit. Organizon konkurse për ndërtimin e grataçelave në Nju Jork dhe punësimin e shqiptarëve në Rusi. Faqja mbaron dhe Uji i Distiluar nuk kishte arritur të nënshkruante.
Unë mbaroj kafenë e pestë dhe nuk kam lekë të paguaj. Më duhet të thyej pak marka.
Ngrihem ngadalë. Në derë takoj Gimçen.
Ai thërret:
Zoti Blljek! Hellou!
Hellou!  them unë. Gimçja ka revolver. Punon si nofullthyes, dhe mban me vete një KAWASAKI njëmijë e pesëqindsh. Ai thotë se po të bjerë puna ai udhëton dhe me 1000 km në orë. Por nuk harron të thotë se kurrë nuk ka për të ra puna. Nejse. Nisem për tek Ejona. Ajo më pret në fakultet.
Më duket se ajo është shtatzënë. Dhe unë jam shumë prapa me planet. Duhet të ngre shtëpinë. Duhet të ble krevat për bebushin. Duhet të siguroj para për lindjen. Duhet ti bëjë një dhuratë Ejonës.
Shi bie përherë.
Ejona thotë se unë qënkam vonuar. Kur nuk fituam në ankand, përse duhet të rrisim ofertën e ankandit. Unë i them se kështu ne e ndihmuam Aqifin, ai fitoi shumë para dhe do na japë edhe ne diçka. Të shpresojmë, thotë Ejona. Ulemi tek Wikendi. Një tip me një palë mustaqe si turk ma bën me sy. Ja bëj dhe unë. Na qeras. Me nga një xhin Australian.
 Më vonë më hukat tek veshi. Sa e keni orën?
Trembëdhjetë e tridhjetë, i them unë.
Dakord, më thotë dhe më zgjat parasyve një qindëshe USD.
Për gjithë natën, dhe e merr përdore Ejonën. Ata dalin dhe zhduken në një PORSHE të kuqe. Unë mbetem vetëm. Paguaj. Është fallco, babë. Kamarieri më kthen qindëshen. Futja katundarëve. Këtu është Wikend! Unë dal në shi. Shiu binte i përhimtë. Kalon mesi i natës. Prapë binte shi. Në trotuar pra Wikendit ndalon PORSHI i kuq. Ejona zbret ngadalë. Duart i dridhen.
Unë i them: të shkojmë.
Shiu binte i përhimtë.

*  *  *


Lexoj në Ditarin e Ujit të Distiluar:

Më propozuan për Ministër të Biznesit. Unë nuk pranova sepse: së pari çmimi i vajgurit është ulur shumë. E ka ulur Dambush Dema.Së dyti: pulat nuk bëjnë vezë dhe janë shtuar shumë vreshtat, është rritur Tatim Qarkullimi. Nënpunës Qazimi nuk i bën llogaritë mirë. Unë vuaj nga diabeti. Kam vendosur të jap një koncert me këngë spanjolle dhe australiane. Kam harruar të them, se unë di nëntë gjuhë të huaja.
Di të them se jam Top Sekreti më i rrezikshëm. Di të gjitha hilet e rusëve për armet bërthamore dhe planet e tyre në ekonomi. Këto mi ka thënë Tolstoi dhe Pushkini. Në Egjypt mblidhemi shpeshherë. Në piramidën  CA 6. Hej! Bota ka shumë sekrete!
Prap mbaronte faqja dhe Uji i Distiluar nuk kishte arritur të nënshkruante. 
 Ejona fle. Unë dihas si cjap. Vështroj sytë e saj. Janë mavi. Ajo bën gjumë të thellë. Drita e qiriut lëkundet lehtas mbi flokët e saj. Unë prap buzëqqesh dhe më shtohet frymëmarrja. Barku duket i zbuluar nën dantellën e hollë të këmishës.
Unë e pashë. Bebushi lëvizi. Po po, e sigurtë, ai e goditi me shqelm barkun e saj! A është bebi im ai? Unë shkruaj. Dora më dridhet.

Më puth këtu e vogla ime.
Ashtu ngadalë më puth në faqe.
Ti je muzika dhe vjen si ëndër.
E ndrit mbi mua netëve me yje.

Ashtu buzëqesh o perëndesh
O gjak i ëmbël dashurie
Njëmijë bekime ti dhashtë Zoti,
Notofsh në dete lumturie...

Më puth këtu e vogla ime
O gjak i ëmbël dashurie!

Përmbys kam rënë dhe fle pranë Ejonës. Nata zgjat pafund. Jashtë bie shi. Brënda dihasim ne të dy.

*  *  *
Më duhet të krahasoj Mitologjinë me Historinë. Uji i Distiluar thotë: Historia është Mitologji ose anasjelltas, Mitologjia është Histori. Unë jam këtu dhe shkruaj fjalë në letër. Një ditë të bukur edhe ne do të jemi, ose nuk do të jemi, por më shumë kjo e dyta. Unë kam shkruar për Mitologjinë një roman. Titullohet:


Kufitari.



Krisi pushka në Qafë të Gazepit,
Lidhi qentë se po na hanë
Veç mos dalça i gjallë prej burgut
Do të bëhet Kryetar!

Antropologët do të thonë se autori ka qenë Qazimi, Nënpunësi për Tatim Qarkullim.
O more Zot, sa rrena ka Historia! Dhe thonë se historinë e bëjnë faktet historike!
Për shembull, është fakt se Skëndërbeu i ka luftuar turqit. Është fakt se Skëndërbeu qethej me një palë gërshërë çeliku çdo muaj. Dhe Skëndërbeun kur e varrosën bashkë me rrobat e tij futën dhe gërshërët. Fizikantët gjetën gërshërët në Vendvarrimin e Tij. Dhe ja dhanë Aqif Kapërtonit. Aqifi bëri ankandin. Fitoi shumë para dhe iku në Amerikë.
Ankandin e fitoi Qazimi, Nënpunësi për Tatim Qarkullimin. Ai boton studimin, 

Trashëgimtarët e Skëndërbeut me nëntitull:

Unë Qazim Tatimi jam gjak me Skënderbeun.
Studimi ka 99 faqe ku vërtetohet me fakte historike se Qazimi ësthë gjak nga nëna dhe babai me Kastriotët. Tani ka mendimin se ai duhet të jetë më fisniku i shqipëtarëve. Por këtë unë do ta vërtetoj me anën e rrënjëve katrore, ndërsa Qazimin e këshilloj të vizitohet tek gjinekollogu.
Prap mbaronte faqja dhe Uji i Distiluar nuk kishte kohë të nënshkruante.



*  *  *



Mua më mbushet mëndja top se tani duhet të pushojë Lufta në Ballkan. Stop! Duhet  të pushojë shiu dhe Ejona të lindë vajzën pa probleme. Duhet të shfaqet më në fund Krishti ose Muhamedi dhe ta vërtetojnë katërcipërisht se kanë ekzituar dhe të vendosin  Drejtësi në Tokë. Palestinezët të lënë bombat dhe rusët mashtrimet. Amerikanët Unë nuk e kam mëndjen top se çfarë duhet të bëjnë amerikanët. Stop! Stop.stop!

Unë po shkruaj!


Fisniku

Unë jam fisnik si plak me mjekër,
I fortë si shkëmb,
Dhe bredh në dete si ujk i vjetër
Me shpirt në dhëmbë.

Dhe jam i fortë si Faraon,
O zot sa shumë, 
Po qesh vegimi që ndriçon
Jam vetëm unë,

Që në botë kam bredhur 
Si çifut
Bubullimat në gjithë botën i kam hedhur 
Huk kuk!

Zoti im që rri në qiell
Jam samuraj
I ëndrës time plot diell
Haj, haj!

Dhe mjekër gjatë u lemerisa
Në këtë ditë, 
Je biri i Zotit përmbi dhe
Si yll e dritë!

Haj, haj!



Nënpunësi Qazim do të largohet nga banesa dhe shkon në Sauk. Atje ka një vilë tre katëshe dhe është martuar. Gimçja i ruan shtëpinë dhe ua thyen nofullat hajdutëve të luleshtrudheve që mundohen të vjedhin në kopshtin e zotit Qazim. Gimçja ka marrë patllake të re me mulli, dhe ka zënë tre dashnore të reja. Thonë se ai fle me të tria njëherësh. Gimçja është kopuk, më falni  kavalier  i madh dhe të tri dashnoret i mban për merkulli. Ato quhen Linda, Loreta, Lola. Janë bjonde me stazh. Stop!
Ujë i Distiluar më duket se kurrë nuk do të arrijë të nënshkruajë se faqja mbaron. Ndërsa mua më duhet të kërkoj para për Ejonën, se është gati të lindë. Dhe bie shi. Shi i përhimtë. Unë mendoj se në pranverë gjithçka do rregullohet. Fundja kështu mendojnë të gjithë. Ose kujtojmë se mendojmë. Ose mendojme se për mendimet tona të tjerët mendojnë mirë. Rrejmë veten. Dhe patritur dëgjojmë se Shoqata për Mbrojtjen e Maceve dhe Majmunëve doli shterpë se majmunë nuk ka, dhe macet skanë nevojë për mbrojtje se janë vetë të zonjat. Uji i Distiluar është hedhur në ilegalitet. E ndjekin për punën e Tatim Qarkullimit dhe të Ditarit. Ditarin e kam unë po tatimet ska kush ia paguan. Unë lodhem. Po fle, sepse jam i sigurt se nesër prapë do të bjerë shi. Shi i përhimtë.


Fundi i pjeses se pare

----------


## Estella

Do i mbaj komentet per ne fund deti_bajri

----------


## macia_blu

Aq sa mund te them deri tani...
eshte nje nder kompozimet me te kendshme qe kam  pare se fundi... po te uroj...dhe po e le pritjen  time ne bese tende....
pra....vijimin ...flm.


ps.
Pa dashur te lendoj asnjerin, por dikush me duket ruan macen se cfare shkruan....kam filluar te kem frike nga koka ime ...e qe te mos komentohet ajo qe thashe me lart. fjlaen "kompozim qe perdora" kush nuk e di te mos  me   torturoje vazhdimsine e mendimit..dhe te lexeimit . Ja qe une i jap te drejte  mendimit se   ka kompozim edhe ne letersi.
Megjithese ketu krejt faqia eshte nje kompozim letrare ne vete.
C'ti besh se une e dua aq shume kete  forum!

"macet nuk kane te drejte te jetojne   me pak te duan e te deshirojne"

----------


## deti_bajri

Pjesa e dyte

*REQUIEM PER UJIN E DISTILUAR* 


Pjesa e II

Bebushi lindi. Ashtu e kuqe me flokë tepër të gjata, ngjante si koka e një manekini. Ejona e kishte stolisur për mrekulli krevatin plastik të bebushes. Kishte qëndisur në të gjitha pelenat e saj emrin Melani. Ajo ishte bërë shembullore dhe dukej si nënë e vërtetë ashtu e shtrirë pranë saj.
Unë prisja vizitat e vajzave dhe grave të miqve. Sigurisht, mbaja edhe listën me emër dhe mbiemër të sejcilit si dhe kontributin, fshehurazi Ejonës. Ejona ishte e lumtur.
A është Melania ime kjo? Unë lexoj Ditarin e Ujit të Distiluar.
Kokëposhtë më mbushën kurrizin me vraga. Me mua punoi vet Metush Dashi, Ministër për Punë Publike. Unë thashë:
Mos u lodhni kot. Jeep-i me bombë ka ardhur në Shqipëri. Gabimisht. Dhe nuk është bombë dosido po ka mbushje bërthamore. E futën serbët për hesap të rusëve dhe pse. Për para dhe qejf. Jeep-i gabimisht erdhi këtu. Ai nuk duhej të vinte. Këtë ma ka thënë Beni Hill. Për kokë të nënës! Ai ishte për pushime në Filipine kur e lajmëruan se serbët e futën bombën. Dhe Jeep-i erdhi këtu. Nuk dihet kur plas. Prandaj mos vononi. Kthejini të gjithë Jeep-at pas. Në origjin!
Zoti ministër qeshte. Më rrahën mirë. Pastaj më futën një shkop nga prapa dhe më dhanë supë.


.


Skëndo Lefteri ka botuar një roman ku shanë romanin e parë, lëvdon të dytin pështyn të tretin,  mohon të katërtin, e mbron të pestin dhe lulet për të gjashtin. Romanin e shtatë thonë se do tia botojnë francezët në 3 milionë kopje. Çfarë fitimi dhe fame!
Skëndo Lefterin e njoh mirë. Ka shumë talent dreqi dhe punon shumë. Stop.



*  *  *



Marr letër nga Aqifi.
 I dashur mik!
Ju përshëndes nga larg, nga Bota e Lirë, nga Amerika! 
Dëshiroj që edhe Ju të jeni mirë,  gjithashtu edhe Ejona me vajzën.
Gjithashtu po ju dërgoj edhe një çek me 500 USD. Bli dhuratë për Ejonën dhe vajzën
I dashur mik!
Ju lutem verifikojeni një problem të vogël. Në Shqipëri ka ardhur një Jeep. Flitet se ka një bombë të kurdisur. Bomba ka mbushje bërthamore. Këto dreq makinash janë shitur prej meje. Rusët na e hodhën dhe futën bombën.
Të lutem kujdesu.
Përqafime mikut yt, Aqifi!

AVENYS 7676
Bronx
New York
America.

Mua më duhet të takoj Ministrin për Gravitetin, zotin Qazim. Afër shtëpisë takoj Gimçen. Hellou Gimçe, them unë. Hellou thotë Gimçja dhe bëhet gati të më thyejë nofullat, me një stil të veçantë. Por befas ndalon dhe më godet krahëve me pëllëmbën e tij të fuqishme.
Duhet të takoj Qazimin, zotin Ministër të Gravitetit. Thuaji  zotit Ministër se ka ardhur i dashuri i Ejonës...
Gimçja flet në radio.
Ngjitem në shkallët plot dritë të Rezidencës. Qylymat e kuq zbusin të gjitha ngjyrat dhe era e ngrohët më gudulis lukthin.
Qazimi në zyrë, në këmbë pranë bufesë, po mbushte një gotë. Pas derës pres i hutuar. Ah, i dashuri i Ejonës! Si është Ejona? Më duket se lindi vajzë. Sigurisht jeni i lumtur. Çfarë çifti!
Të fala keni nga Aqifi. Dhe i dorëzoj letrën. O zot, zotit Qazim në pesë sekonda i kërciti pesë herë nofulla e poshtme. Çççfarë???? Ah, ah, ha Aqif Kapërtoni?
Pa vetëdije largohem. Në shtëpi arrij me vrap dhe mar frymë si qen. Si qen i vogël. Ejona po qeshte me vajzën.




*  *  *



Thonë se njëherë një njeri deshi të ndizte një cigare. Pasi e drodhi cigaren me një gazetë, dhe pasi e ndezi me një çakmak pa gaz, e thithi cigaren aq fortë sa tymi mbuloi për mijëra vjet vendin. Ay ndodhi kataklizma.. Kur u davarit tymi dhe njerëzit që kishin mbetur gjallë, pleq me mjekra të gjata, ai për dreq arriti të ndizte cigaren e dytë dhe tymi mbuloi prapë gjithçka. Sa keq!
Kataklizma vazhdoi përsëri.



*  *  *



Ditë e lagësht shkurti. Papritur fillon një llohë e ftohtë. Unë bredh me duar në xhepa. Kalimtar dhe njerëz gjithfarsoj. Dhe makina. Dhe karoca. Dhe biçikleta. Lypsarë me depozita në trasta bredhin në trotuare. Karrocier me këpucë llustrafini krehin krifat e kuajve të kuq. Në Wikend nuk ke vend ku të ulesh. Në Belfast është ulur Gimçja me dy nga tri dashnoret e veta. Kamarierët e shkathët nuk kursejnë asgjë për Gimçen. Tek Parajsa ka plasur sherri mes Cen Kallofit dhe grupit të Selitsave. Zihen për vajzat e liceut që gjithmonë kalojnë para Parajsës për të çkurdisur beqarët me stash.
Tek Filadelfia tre kopukë dëgjonin tek këndonte Merita Halili këngën Më ka marrë malli për nënë time dhe qanin me piskama.
Më në fund  gjej një cep tek bar kafe Shkrimtari. Kamarieri i shkathët dhe xhentil më ofron një kafe me Ujë të Distiluar. Përmball meje  një burrë shkurtabiq me kapele i rrethuar nga shtatë gazetar deklaronte:
Partia ime ësthë parti që anon nga qendra e majtë tek qendra e djathtë, pra është lavjerëse, por e pavarur. Varet vetëm nga kryetari i saj Namik Vehbi Fadile Hoti, i cili ka patur këtë pseudonim Gaforrja 13 që ecën duke u rrotulluar nga e majta, herë nga e djathta. Burri me kapele vazhdon konferencën për shtyp me gazetarët, ndërsa para meje kalojnë me rradhë për një promovim libri një dyzinë shkrimtarësh dhe poetësh. Promovohet libri i një poeti i cili me para të falura e botoi librin e tij të ri megjithëse kishte dy vjet që e kishte shkruar. Është lajmëruar televizioni dhe gazetarët dhe meqë aty nuk kishte numër të saktë të ftuarish, kishte ardhur edhe ca zyrtarë të tjerë. Do të pihej edhe birrë.

Ejona më hukat tek veshi.
Shpirti erdha unë!
Vajza, Melania po qante me kuje, unë ia lashë komshies dhe mendova të qetësohem pak këtu me ty. Ejona më puthi në cep të buzëve. Unë i them Ejonës se këtu është një promovim libri me poezi i një poeti të ri mjaft të talentuar. Ka shumë gazetarë që kanë me vete edhe të dashurat e tyre daktilografiste, këtu ka shkrimtarë edhe poetë që ta fikin derën me reputacion, këtu është edhe një kryetar Partie, këtu ka edhe biznesmenë diva me sekretaret e tyre të zhdërvjellta, këtu është ajka e shoqërisë sonë, këtu ka intelektualë klasi që kanë nga 15-20 tituj veprash. Çdo të bëjmë ne këtu?
Hajde ikim, Ejona!
Melania sigurisht po qan për ne, po thërret mamin dhe babin dhe ne por rrimë si guakë këtu!
Ejona kokëulur më ndjek pas si kone e bindur. Është dobësuar dhe duket sikur ka një nur të ri. Lëkura i shkëlqen, në sy i ka rënë hije e zbehtë grije, është me e lehtë dhe duket dy vjet më e re. Çapet i ka të lehta dhe është shumë simpatike, femër klasi!


vijon

----------


## krispi

e kisha ndare mendjen qe do shkruaja ne fund te shkrimit, po nuk me rrihet.
BRAVOOOO,
Megjithate kulmi jane pozite e ndermjetme (vetem mendimi im ky)

Me kujton pak shkrimet e Kadarese ku ai sidoqofte  do vere ne gojen e personazheve  ca strofa delirante qe krijojne nje thyerje te mrekullueshme te zhvillimit te ngjarjes. 

Me shume respekt Krispi

PS. krahasim me Kadarene shpresoj ta marresh si kompliment, nuk po insinuoj qe e imiton

----------


## deti_bajri

Vijon

Trokitje ritmike në derë.
Tak-tuk, tak-tuk, tuk-tak. Ejona me vajzën në krah hap derën.
Mbiquhem Uji i Distiluar. Ju lutem zonjë e nderuar kini mirësinë  ti bëni zë burrit tuaj fisnik, se këtu në paradhomën tuaj tepër të ngrohtë dhe miqësore po pres me padurim ta takoj.
Mirësevini Uji i Distiluar, them unë duke i ofruar një karrige kërcitëse.

 Zotëri!
 Të më falni por jam i detyruar tju them se keni të bëni me qenien më të pastër në botë, Ujin e Distiluar!
Prandaj kujdes, unë nuk dua të prish sadopak imazhin e pastër qelibari të shpirtit tim. (Ai po thante gotën e dytë të ujit me sheqer).
Kam mbajtur një ditar të gjatë dhe mora vesh se ju keni lëçitur të tërin. Aty janë të gjitha shënimet e mia, vrojtimet, esetë, komeditë me një akt, këngët, poezitë, romancat si dhe të gjitha studimet e mia shkencore. (Ai kapërdiu gotën e pestë të sherbetit).
Zotëri, motra ime këngëtare, nuk këndon më, dhe edhe si femër nuk bën. Nga një dyzinë  dashnorësh që kishte tani ajo ka vetëm një pijetar klasiko  kronik. Unë, siç e shikoni vuaj nga diabeti, dhe jam zhytur në broxhe. Mbrëmë dëgjova me veshët e mi se në tokë paskan ardhur jashtëtokësorët. Vëndi është mbushur me Ufo. Tatimet dhe taksat janë rritur shumë! Me profesionin që kam nuk siguroj as 2% të sheqerit që e pi me ujë. As çmimet që kam fitur nuk mi japin. Maskarenjtë! (Jargët i mbuluan gjoksin dhe gulçonte si shkallmuar).

Zotëri!

Këtu i keni të shkruara tre dashuritë e mia. Këtu keni dhe Gurët me disa poezi të tjera. Kursimet i keni në çantën time se unë po pushoj pak këtu i ulur në këtë paradhomën tuaj tepër mikpritëse. Kjo karrigia kërcitka pak. (Filloi të villte gjak).

Në orën 7.20 të ditës së nesërme më duhet të shkoj tek zoti Metush Dashi. Ai është një **** e gjysëm! Por nuk do të shkoj! Këtu është shumë ngrohtë dhe mirë. As e çaj kokën fare! (Gulçon me dënesa). Lamtumirë, nga Uji i Distiluar. Mos harroni tre Dashuritë e Mia!
Vdiq, tha Ejona me vajzën në krah.
Vdiq, thashë unë zëmekur.
Botoje Ditarin e Tij, tha Ejona.
Do të botoj dhe poezitë e Tij, thashë unë.
Ballin e paska të lartë, tha Ejona.
Në kokë paska dy fraktura, i them unë.
Ska gjë, ato nuk dhembin fare, shpirti im.
Po shkoj nga kodrat të mbedh pak lule për Ujin e Distiluar.
Mirë Ejona, them unë. Uji i Distiluar i meriton lulet. Ti shko nga kodrat për lule, merr edhe vajzën, unë po rri ta ruaj dhe po lexoj dhe poezitë  e Tij. 

Ejona largohet.

Unë jam vetëm me trupin e Ujit të Distiluar.
Si një pendë e lehtë e ngre dhe e vë në divan. Pasi e kam larë i vesh këmishën me jakë të kollarisur dhe kostumin tim të zi të markës Salamandër. Nuk harroj ta rruaj si dhe ta parfumos me një deodorant Romancë. Me shumë kujdes i maskoj frakturat pas ballit të lartë dhe fisnik.
Në karrigën kërcitëse zë vend përballë Tij. Hap radion dhe një stacioni i huaj transmeton Requiem-in e Moxartit. Marr poezitë e Tij. Ai duket sikur dëgjon ashtu me sy të mbyllur, tek i lexoj poezitë e Tij nën tingujt klasik të muzikës...

----------


## dikeafajtore

Ku shkoi Ejona? Do kthehet prape??

----------


## denku

Vazhdimi ,ku është vazhdimi?

----------


## deti_bajri

Pastaj jane poezite Denku. Jane poezite e Ujit te Distiluar. 
Do te kete edhe vazhdim tjeter besoj. Une kete e kam quajtur 
"poeme". 
Faleminderit qe me ke lexuar.
Do kete edhe te tjera, sigurisht.

----------


## macia_blu

E gjalle , me pleqen vertete shume. URIME!

----------


## dimegeni

ma keshilloi nje shok ta lexoja ,me le pa fjale nuk di si te te bej kompliment

----------


## Estella

Urime Derti_bajri,
nuk di se c'fare te shtoj, e bukur, terheqese, ...........

----------


## macia_blu

te lutem bej dicka qe te vazhdojme aty ku e lame...ku na le dmth.
Sa kohe pritja eshte vetem pritje.
Mos rri...shkruaj..... qe ta shuajme pritjen ne  leximin e vazhdueshem......
Po te pershedes nderkohe.

----------


## MEDEA

e lexova edhe "requiemin"....ka intensitet mendimi, ka strukturim te veçante, ka ide te mevetesishme... ka ndjenje!
por me teper me pelqejne poezite e tua!
 :flutura:

----------


## deti_bajri

Miqte e mi,
Tani po hedh ketu disa nga poezite e librit tim te pare, botuar me 1993 me titull *TRETJA NE MJEGULL*. Shume nga keto poezi jane shkruar para viteve 90'. Shpresoj te ju pelqejne.



Poezi

Triane, 1993

BRAKTISJA E TOKES


Nje zog braktisi Token
Dhe iku ne Univers,
Zogu kerkon nje diell 
Te shoh sqepin e vet.

Qendroi ne Piken e Zjarrte,
Ku shihet gjithe deti dhe dheu
Kendoi ate kengen e marre,
Ate qe kendoi Prometeu.

O zog I madh e sqepverdhe,
U dogje ne Piken Diellore
Shetit tani i lire
Me nje yll kapur per dore.


TRETJA NE MJEGULL


Ai po largohet, largohet ngadale
Tretet ne mjegull koka rrumbullake
Ketu ku jam kujtimi me bren
Mbyll syte te ruaj kujtimin e tij.

Ai po largohet, largohet ngadale
Tretet ne mjegull koka rrumbullake
Ketu ku jam kitares I bie
Vjeshta shkund gjethet, gjethet e thata.

Ti tretesh ne mjegull diten e hirte
Me le te plakem diteve te gjata
Kjo tretja jote hic sme pelqen,
Mbaj mend: ketu I ke lulet e zjarrta!

Dikur do te plakem, keq nuk te vjen?
Me disqe te Moxartit jeten ta ngrysi,
Largohesh ngadale e tretesh ne mjegull,
Vjeshta shkund gjethet, gjethet e thata.

Ai po largohet, largohet ngadale
Tretet ne mjegull koka rrumbullake
Ketu ku jam kujtimi me bren
Mbyll syte te ruaj kujtimin e tij.

1985


QAJ PA KLITHMA


Qaj pa klithma, duke ndryshur unin,
Se qielli u ca, dhe ra rrebesh nga nata,
Rrebesh i zi si nata nga ka lindur.

Qaj pa klithma, se ujku mjegull do,
Dhe lot te nxehte, te dehet nga lotet tane,
Te pije kete uje kristal, te kuq si gjaku.

Dhe muri eshte I trashe fare pa mend,
Beton bojhiri I trashe dhe budalla,
Po shtyp lumenjte e bukur si kristal.

Qaj pa klithma, se degjon armiku,
Te marret thone se lotet jane dobesi
Po te marret jane te marre dhe nuk kane sy.

Pranveres kur te gjithe ringjallen nga nje ligj,
I lashte sa vet materia e kesaj toke
Do lindim ne me mijra si Feniksi.

O lume i kuq prej gjaku dhe prej mishi!


TRETJA E GUREVE


Keshtu tretet ngadale guri
Nga merzia e murrme ne te erret;
Para dhe pas ka vetem muzgje,
Te hirta ne te zeza, dhe pak pjerret.







*TRETJA NE MJEGULL* 


vijon

----------

